# Best BBQ in Every State - foodandwine.com



## ynot2k (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey ya'll,

My BBQ joint in Marysville, WA made this list.

Do you see your favorites on here?

Cheers,

Jeff
Jeff's Texas Style BBQ
Marysville, WA

https://www.foodandwine.com/travel/best-bbq-restaurants


----------



## txflyguy (Aug 2, 2018)

While it’s in WA, note that it is “Texas Style”! And that’s a good thing!


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 2, 2018)

As a guy that travels full-time in an RV I am bookmarking this list

Beast Craft BBQ (listed as IL but just on IL side from ST. Louis) is on my list to try while we are in MO for the next couple of months, I saw a story on the local PBS channel last week about them and they look legit for sure!

I had Big Bob Gibson's at the original Decatur location a few months ago, back in the day it was great ( I also had it in the 90's), but in my opinion has suffered the fate of lots of places that get famous. Large scale production and quality BBQ just not mix well.

Shivers in FL has some unbelievable beef ribs. 

I had Johnson's Boucaniere this spring, but I admit I was on a Boudin quest not a BBQ quest, but I did notice the BBQ and it looked good, FYI: there is better Boudin in Lafayette.

Only ones listed I have first hand knowledge about, but I got a great list for future stops, thanks for posting!


----------



## kawboy (Aug 2, 2018)

Never even heard of the one in my state, Minnesota. I guess I better get out more! There is only one we like local to us.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 2, 2018)

For Idaho I have never heard of the place in Post Falls but it is clear on the other side of the state.  Not sure I agree with the 2nd on BBQ for Life.  When I went there it was good but nothing to write home about.  Might give it another try though.  My vote would be for a place called Bodacious Pig in Eagle, ID.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Aug 2, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> Beast Craft BBQ (listed as IL but just on IL side from ST. Louis) is on my list to try while we are in MO for the next couple of months, I saw a story on the local PBS channel last week about them and they look legit for sure!


If you are visiting Kansas City also, you should look up Arthur Bryants.  More than one, but the best experience is downtown.


----------



## ksblazer (Aug 2, 2018)

Congrats on making the list. 

I live in Tacoma but if I'm ever in the area, I'll have to stop on bye.


----------



## dls1 (Aug 2, 2018)

First off Jeff, congratulations on making the list as #1 in WA. That's quite an honor, and you and your staff should be very proud.

In going through the list I was very surprised to see that, at one time or another over many years, I've been to 17 of the places mentioned, either the primary winner, or a runner up,

AL - Big Bob Gibson's (Decatur)
GA - B's Cracklin' BBQ (Atlanta) and Southern Soul (St Simons Island)
IL - Lem's and Honey1 (Chicago)
KY - Old Hickory and Moonlight (Owensboro)
SC - Scott's (Hemingway and Charleston)
TN - B.E. Scott's (Lexington)
TX - Louis Mueller's (Taylor)
FL - 4 Rivers (Winter Park) and Jenkin's (Jacksonville)
NY - Hometown BBQ - (Brooklyn)
IN - Bomber's BBQ (Munster)
MD - Pioneer Pit Beef (Baltimore)
MI - Two Scott's BBQ (Grand Rapids)
WA - Jeff's Texas Style BBQ (Marysville)

Obviously, the last place on the list is your place and my visit was around a year ago. I was in Seattle for a couple days on business and decided to spend a weekend with my brother and his wife. He had worked for Boeing as an aeronautical engineer for around 25 years, retired and sold their house in suburban Seattle, and bought a house on nearby Camano Island. On Friday night we went out for dinner to what they call their favorite BBQ place, which as it turned out to be, was your business. We shared some ribs, brisket, pulled pork, and sausage, all of which were damn good. The service was excellent, also. You should be commended, and your award is well deserved.

Best wishes for a prosperous future.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 2, 2018)

That's awesome Jeff.. I remember when you started the business ... glad it's working out for you ..


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 2, 2018)

Wow! Congratulations! That is spectacular!!!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 2, 2018)

Great list, Jeff, and congrats on making the grade!

I'm going to have to put all those in my phone. I have a list of restaurants around the country we've seen on TV for when we travel. It's a little light on BBQ, but not any more!

Thanks for posting the article! Jeff's will be on the list.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 3, 2018)

Never been to or seen any of the California spots but I will add a recommendation of my own. If you find yourself on the face of the sun better known as Blythe California, I suggest you try Rebel BBQ. It is right off the 10 freeway at the Lovekin exit. They serve some of the best brisket I’ve ever eaten. They have a slew of sauces that they make on site. Definitely worth your time if you are driving through the desert.

George


----------



## zachd (Aug 3, 2018)

kawboy said:


> Never even heard of the one in my state, Minnesota. I guess I better get out more! There is only one we like local to us.



Have you tried Jellybean and Julia's bbq in Anoka mn? super super good food
Q fanatic in Champlin is pretty good too but I pefer JJs now

As for Revival Meh Its 36$ for a full rack of ribs no thanks

But for real check out Jelly Bean and Julias if you have not already https://jellybeanandjulias.com/
The owner Corey is local in Anoka and know his way around a smoker I tell you mmm mmm mmmm


----------



## kawboy (Aug 3, 2018)

zachd said:


> Have you tried Jellybean and Julia's bbq in Anoka mn? super super good food
> Q fanatic in Champlin is pretty good too but I pefer JJs now
> 
> As for Revival Meh Its 36$ for a full rack of ribs no thanks
> ...


May have to look into them, see if we can get down there by back roads. The wife and I like to take off to odd places on the bikes.


----------



## zachd (Aug 3, 2018)

What city do you live around? Man I miss my bike I used to love riding backroads


----------



## zachd (Aug 3, 2018)

If you have bever been to anoka its a fun little town there is that bbq place kind of off the beaten path then downtown anoka right by the river has a bunch of bars and restaurants antique shops and clothing boutiques and what not. Its really popular for bikes usually the street infront of the strip is lined with them


----------



## kawboy (Aug 3, 2018)

zachd said:


> What city do you live around? Man I miss my bike I used to love riding backroads


Brainerd. I had a girlfriend that went to school in Anoka several decades ago.


----------



## zachd (Aug 3, 2018)

Ah I am actually swinging though Brainard tomorrow the wofes grandparents live in Pilligar whats the good bbq joint up there? May have to try it sometime my uncles drag race at BIR so I get up that way alot


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 14, 2018)

Congratulations Jeff! Now the world knows what we locals have known for some time now. Hope I can still get in the door!


----------



## kawboy (Apr 28, 2020)

zachd said:


> Have you tried Jellybean and Julia's bbq in Anoka mn? super super good food
> Q fanatic in Champlin is pretty good too but I pefer JJs now
> 
> As for Revival Meh Its 36$ for a full rack of ribs no thanks
> ...


Finally made it there over the weekend! The wife and I were just going for a drive and she decided we would head on down there since we haven't made it there on bikes yet. Had to do take out obviously. I thought it was very good. I got a sampler plater, loved it. The meat was good, I'm getting picky, I like how I make it, but this was still good. The jalapeno fritters were Awesome with the jalapeno jam!( don't tell my doctor) The sides were all very good as well. Wife had the Heart Attack. OMG was that tasty! I only got one bite though. We will definitely try harder to get down there on bikes now. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## phatbac (Apr 28, 2020)

i Have had Rodney Scott's bbq in Charleston. Best I'm mean absolute best pulled pork i have had in my life. i also tried the turkey from my wife's plate also best ever. pretty good spare ribs but i make better. imo

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## WV_Crusader (May 7, 2020)

Mason Dixon BBQ in Moundsville, WV is best I have ever had and it’s Veteran owned and Operated!!!


----------



## smokinmikey (May 12, 2020)

I live in Palm Springs area and there  is nothing out here. DIckeys has a couple of shops but they are bad, bad. No place to get a good brisket although a local market cooks tri tip every week end which is tasty.


----------



## Buttah Butts (May 12, 2020)

I live in NC now and haven’t really warmed up to the vinegar based sauces. With that said I do like the Smoke Pit in Salisbury and Concord NC and the red neck bbq laboratory in Benson NC


----------



## bigfurmn (May 28, 2020)

Still trying to find really good place in MN. Any suggestions??? Side note, if you mention any place in the city limits of St Paul or Minneapolis right now... Not happening!


----------



## mneeley490 (May 28, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> Still trying to find really good place in MN. Any suggestions??? Side note, if you mention any place in the city limits of St Paul or Minneapolis right now... Not happening!


Hey, if you're fast enough, you might even get some for free.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 28, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> Hey, if you're fast enough, you might even get some for free.


I'm going to go out on a limb and guess a lot of people on here are like me. Pretty slow from too much good food!


----------



## kawboy (May 29, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> Still trying to find really good place in MN. Any suggestions??? Side note, if you mention any place in the city limits of St Paul or Minneapolis right now... Not happening!


We are still on the hunt as well. We did hit Jellybean and Julia's in Anoka awhile ago. It was good. The best we found was in Crosby, but sadly they went out of business.


----------

